# Angus's playing style



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Angus's style is the style that I want to emulate! Really badly! 

Can someone or anyone help me to analyze his playing style. Vibrato, pick attack etc.

Thanks for any help anyone can give me!\ Much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Check out all of Solodallas' videos on Youtube, he has Angus' style down to a science.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen! I don't mean to sound snarky or rude but I have seen these before and while there awesome it's really not getting to the meat(tofu for me pls!)and potatoes. 

1. What kind of vibrato is Angus using? What speed?

2. What techniques are being used to give him his signature style?

3. I can't really afford the Schaffer replica so how do you come up with that ballsy sound. In your estimation? Pls?
4. I have a Gibson 95 SG, so the guitar won't be a problem. It's the player! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Vibrato






BoR settings (2:02 mark)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

All I can say is Laristotle is awesome.

To add another note, I think if you use your well honed linguistic abilities for the "sound" of the vibrato. Perhaps a good word to use is "frantic". Much like the way he moves on stage live. My advice to you is to stand in front of a mirror, shirt on or off , and practice being "frantic". You might be surprised. Or at least your husband will.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Did not think he had a style that stood out. Basic rock player. I do like when he goes to the amp for some feedback then lay's down on his back and spins. That and two heel stomps with the right leg and one with the left to keep time. Try them things Lola and you will have him to a tee. Don't forget your horns and shorts.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Distortion said:


> Did not think he had a style that stood out. Basic rock player


I agree. Good rhythm and beat band, but with little or no build up. every song sounds like the next one, although Whole lot of Rosie is a fave of mine


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Did not think he had a style that stood out. Basic rock player. I do like when he goes to the amp for some feedback then lay's down on his back and spins. That and two heel stomps with the right leg and one with the left to keep time. Try them things Lola and you will have him to a tee. Don't forget your horns and shorts.


Okay, so when I hear AC/DC I know it's them right away! I think that's called "style"! Yes I would agree that Angus is a basic rock n' roller but he is unique to his sound!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm out now, but will follow up with a post soon.

I've been obsessing over his tone. Specifically his "e" chord.

I find that when i dial that in, my tone is great across the board. It's either Angus or not depending on my pick attack. 

Vibrato is a personal thing, but it can be worked on and changed. I've been working VERY hard at it. Constantly. My natural vibrato accentuated the "shrill" in my tone, ugh.

I've been a tremendous user all my life and nice vibrato is a challenge. I've been shooting for Gary Moores and obviously fallen short, but still much improved. 

Focus. Focus. Focus.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha, tremolo user. Edit.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been working on my vibrato to. It's seems relatively simple but it's not! Angus's vibrato is always above the note. So obviously it's not a wide vibrato!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, considering Angus was a big fan of Louis Armstrong (according to this - http://www.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/angus-young-0726-2011.aspx ), then maybe it would be worthwhile trying to emulate the vibrato of his (Armstrong's) voice, using something like this:


----------

